# Wieviel geht bei Vektorgrafiken?



## bocadillochef (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich arbeite nun schon des längeren mit Corel-Draw 11 und wollte wissen, wo so die Grenzen von Vektorgrafiken liegen, im Bezug auf Schattierungen usw. 
  Stellt doch bitte einfach die aufwendigsten und schönsten eurer Werke hier rein zum betrtachten.

  Gruß
  bocadillochef


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2005)

Die Grenzen liegen bei dem was deine Hardware hergibt und was du kannst.
Im Netz gibt es genügend Seiten wo man sich Vektorgrafiken mit grassen Schattierungen anschauen kann.
Und auch schon oft gesagt wurde ist das hier aus bestimmten Gründen keine Showrooms aufgemacht werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bocadillochef (11. März 2005)

Hallo,

 sorry war mir dessen nicht bewusst.
 Könntest du mir auch eine solche Seite sagen bzw. nach was ich suchen sollte?

 Andy


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2005)

Also so auf die schnelle kannste mal bei http://www.digitalplayground.de nachschauen ob du da auf den Links was findest. Ich bin halt zur Zeit nicht zu Hause und habe daher meine Links nicht dabei, aber dagibts ne Seite die echt realistische Sachen gemacht haben. Falls du Illustartor zur Hand hast kannste dir auch mal die mitgelieferten Grafiken anschauen, die werden normalerweise mitinstalliert.

Schau mal hier ist mit Illustartor gemacht: http://homepage3.nifty.com/highside/gallery.htm

Gruß


----------

